# 가썽



## slowlikemolasses

What does 가썽 mean?


----------



## vientito

maybe it's 갔어?  check the context... if it's found on internet chatroom most probably it's not standard language.


----------



## Rance

Most likely vientito is right.
Besides the case when people intentionally type incorrectly to sound funny, a lot of times it's just typo.
If you type ㅓ before ㅇ for the last syllable, you get 가썽 instead of 갔어.


----------



## slowlikemolasses

Thanks, thanks.


----------

